# 96 F350 rehab



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Put the rims on, wash and wax, new cab steps. Already replaced the water pump and starter (would not start 1am that last storm). Next is a new bed, fenders and paint. I'll try to take pics as I go.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice looks really sharp, i love the looks of those rims:salute:


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks good. How do you like the small running boards?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

So far the small steps work good. I had full diamond plate boards on another truck and they got munched on snow banks, so I figured I'd give these a try. Thanks on the rims- they cleaned up nice.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck! I love the look of those OBS fords! I wish my 94 was that clean looking!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

its a great looking truck. a new bed and it will look new again!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;767611 said:


> its a great looking truck. a new bed and it will look new again!


Thanks. Rust never sleeps. But I guess anything can be fixed if you throw enough cash at it.payup


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

FordFisherman;767619 said:


> Thanks. Rust never sleeps. But I guess anything can be fixed if you throw enough cash at it.payup


yep I know what your saying. my old gmc the cab corners were going and I fixed them. Bent my own cab corners and did it myself. and painted it. Now I am doing my f250. but didnt get around to paiting it yet.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I tried to fix the bed but its too far gone and the floor is shot too. Found a nice one on C/L for $200; just need a tailgate.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

$200 thats not bad at all. ya rust is a pain. because once it rusts once it is gonna rust in the same spot again. They sell panels for the bedside. but if you can get a box for $200 screw the panels lol.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

man i love those old fords, thats a great truck! give it whatever it needs


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i agree keep that old ford pushing i love them older style they just look tough


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks- Once the truck is done, the plow is next.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice truck, I'm in the process of replacing body parts on my 97 7.3. Just bought new doors and a bed. Paint is expensive so I'm trying to find someone to do it cheap since its a work truck.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I would leave those small steps off of the truck....never really liked the look of them JMO though......i'm a chevy guy but i absolutely love the look of that style ford, especially the F350. If i found one in good shape with a PS motor in it, i wouldn't hesitate to buy it! Nice truck!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Rust....had a 83 ford box floor rusted right out had plywood in it as a bed, easy to work on back of the truck just lifted the plywood up lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice looking ride. That's my favorite style ever made of any brand truck. It's too bas that it's getting so hard to find them in decent shape.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The hardest part for me is drawing a line on how far to take the rehab. Its a work truck, but I want it to look respectable and be reliable. The truck paid for itself and then some this year, but the profits can get chewed up fast with bodywork and paint.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Where did you guys get your beds? Ive been looking around a little bit for a new one but havent come across anything worth while yet. And i think before next winter i will be replacing a door and getting a new paint job.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks great! Gotta love these OBS fords. My rear wheel wheels rusted too. i just picked up a new bed for truck also but you got an amazing deal. Post some pic's when you get around to putting the bed on. I'm jealous i wish mine was PS. Looks awesome!


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

picked up my bed from a scrap yard for 550 with tailgate, no rust


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That truck is bad ass...


----------



## millsysmowing (Mar 1, 2009)

what kind of mileage do you get when youre plowing? around town?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

fordpsd;767736 said:


> Where did you guys get your beds? Ive been looking around a little bit for a new one but havent come across anything worth while yet. And i think before next winter i will be replacing a door and getting a new paint job.


I found mine on Craigslist. I get around 12 plowing 17 around town but I haven't done much highway. My truck has 3:55's. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

Love those old style Fords. Makes me wish I never sold mine. :crying: :realmad:


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

80's and 90's trucks are all I've ever owned.

Taken a minute ago-


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Amen. I love those trucks. I was on the phone with a guy I plow with trying to buy his 96 F250 powerstroke while I was reading this thread. Yes Rumble, you made a mistake selling that.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

that is a sweet truck, I always loved those body style Fords.. I had those wheels on my 87 F250.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

love it, looks great!...heres mine

OBS PSDs rock!


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

FordFisherman;767890 said:


> I found mine on Craigslist. I get around 12 plowing 17 around town but I haven't done much highway. My truck has 3:55's. Thanks for the compliments.


Do you have any modifications done to your truck getting these numbers? I'm going to have mine serviced because i don't even compare with your mpg numbers.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Cold air intake, straight 4" exhaust, no cat. The 3:55's make all the difference. If your running 4:10's you'll be quicker out of the hole but your mileage won't be the same.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The guy I bought it from claimed 22 mpg highway. He used to run crates of seafood back from Maryland (hence the rotted bed floor) I have not verified highway mileage yet.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

nickv13412;768092 said:


> love it, looks great!...heres mine
> 
> OBS PSDs rock!


Nick- Nice rig. You have the stainless X blade? What kind of mileage do you get?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

FordFisherman;768120 said:


> Nick- Nice rig. You have the stainless X blade? What kind of mileage do you get?


thanks man

Yup, stainless X-Blade, I really like plowing with it

I havent hand calculated mileage yet, I really should this week just to see. 3:55 gears

Will be doing an intake and scrapping the Bully Dog in favor of a DP Tuner this spring which should improve the mileage some more...next time i fill a tank ill calculate


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

thats is one of the best looking body styles

just becareful with the tranny


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

kitn1mcc;768216 said:


> thats is one of the best looking body styles
> 
> just becareful with the tranny


You know something I don't? She came from your neck of the woods...


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i know a people who had a few of that year the trannys take a beating


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Tranny was rebuilt @130k with the good gears and big cooler. Shifts good, firm.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I love those Fords. A 90's F350 regualr cab can't be beat for looks.


----------



## 2500hdFisher (Dec 5, 2006)

Man looks like Nick may have some competition when you get all done! nick i love x-blade and truck too nice to see ct guys on here


----------



## Lakewlc (Mar 12, 2009)

that truck looks so much better.. nice work


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Those are the best trucks. I love the 90 fords


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Plow going to the blaster*

Got around to dismantling the plow- Going to the blaster on Monday. Can't believe how the powdercoat just peels away. Gonna shoot it with some good primer and Fisher yellow. Next is the Truck....


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

*New Bed*

Put the new bed on- Inside is perfect; had a bedliner since new- The wheel houses and lower corners were doctored up. Ordered new bed sides from LMC Truck; going to cut off the originals and weld on the new ones. Then comes paint...Ordered a pre painted tailgate and it showed up damaged; new replacement getting shipped out next week. Hopefully the body will be ready in about a month or so. Till then


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you ordered new bed sides oof i would of taken a sawzall to it and some fender flares and called it done. it looks good though


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I wasn't going to; was gonna just repair and paint, but some kid sideswiped the truck a week before the bed swap. The insurance guy came to the house and cut me a nice check so I figured do it right and be done with it. The new sides come primed and I have a guy who does nice welding work, so it just made more sense to replace them.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking good. Can't wait to see the final product. That is going to be one bad a$$ truck.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I really love these trucks. I'm working on a few deals to get me back into one right now. Please keep this thread going!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a dark blue twin to that truck...rusted box, fenders etc. My whole fleet is red would it be dumb to redo and paint the truck red with a blue interior?
I do plan on running the truck til it is dead! Has 172,000 miles on it, motor rebuilt at 153 k, transmission was ford reman 5 k ago.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd probably re-paint it blue but get that rust off her and she'll look good any color. Got any pics?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Heres mine 172 k on the clock...I am thinking red would be better to match the rest of my fleet. 
I have a beater runner truck with a red interior I may switch out into this one, put a flatbed on it, fix and repaint the cab.


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

Man I love the old fords have one myself and will be going thur the rebuilt this year myself. good luck


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm doing the same thing with my 94 F250. It's got 97,000 miles on it so rust is the major issue but I'm working on it.

I have found that Rock Auto has good prices on mechanical parts and LMC has great body part prices for older Fords as well as a huge selection.

Where did you buy the step? I love it and my wife is asking for one.

I'l jealous of the diesel. I wanted one but couldnt find one reasonably priced.


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

By the way, I also have the name and contact information for a kid out in Storrs that has several mid-90's F series parts trucks so if you need anything I can set you jup with his as well.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Steps came from Summit racing equipment. Thanks for the heads up on the parts. If you have the contact info I'd appreciate it. Thanks FF


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Exmark- Nice rig, spray up all your bolts on the body with some PB Blaster; it helps alot. Rust never sleeps...


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

I sent you a private message.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

exmark1;772953 said:


> Heres mine 172 k on the clock...I am thinking red would be better to match the rest of my fleet.
> I have a beater runner truck with a red interior I may switch out into this one, put a flatbed on it, fix and repaint the cab.


Get some red seat covers and autotrim DIY like paint, but more resistant to scratches etc, i can't remember the name on it, but i know a coupld of people around here why have completly changed the interior color of jeeps with the stuff and its help up well.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Squires;773034 said:


> Get some red seat covers and autotrim DIY like paint, but more resistant to scratches etc, i can't remember the name on it, but i know a coupld of people around here why have completly changed the interior color of jeeps with the stuff and its help up well.


Yes...but the carpet, dash, headliner etc... are all blue as well. If I do go red, I have a 1995 4x2 I could swap the whole interior out of which is red and decent yet.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

exmark, I'll come get that truck if you don't think it's worth saving... I went and drove a 96 ext cab, short bed with the 460 last night. It would need a good amount of work to look nice, but it drove great and the big block has nice power. I guess I have a truck or this body style right now (94 Bronco a/56k orig miles), but I want another F250 like this. I hope to be adding to this thread soon. Again, keep the pics coming!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

FordFisherman;773022 said:


> Exmark- Nice rig, spray up all your bolts on the body with some PB Blaster; it helps alot. Rust never sleeps...


That helps to get everything loose I am assuming? There is a good amount of rust on the old truck...but what do you expect for a lifetime plow truck! It was in Youngstown, OH up til 5 years ago when I bought it on Ebay.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

affekonig;773046 said:


> exmark, I'll come get that truck if you don't think it's worth saving... I went and drove a 96 ext cab, short bed with the 460 last night. It would need a good amount of work to look nice, but it drove great and the big block has nice power. I guess I have a truck or this body style right now (94 Bronco a/56k orig miles), but I want another F250 like this. I hope to be adding to this thread soon. Again, keep the pics coming!


I would love to sell it and buy a red super duty...but I am BURIED in this one with the motor & transmission all in the past 18 months, as well as front knuckles, new tires, brakes, calipers etc... I would have to get at least $6000.00 to even think of selling it!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Jaspell;773033 said:


> I sent you a private message.


Got it -Thanks.FF


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

My 1997 F-250 extended cab short bed is in the shop getting fixed up. It's getting new cab corners, new bed, and new fenders and a few other things. I'll post some pictures when I get it back.


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

This is my project truck. For anyone that has heard this before, I apologize but I found it on eBay for $900.

The Fisher 8' MM was in the bed, and the selling dealer said it went with the truck. It's a work in progress. Afetr some basical emchanical, the wheelcovers were next. A new HD radio is waiting to go in as is a set of Recon 90 watt tubes for the corners.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well i did my math...getting a bit over 15 MPG, a majority of it around town with some idling in there, im not exactly easy on the skinny pedal either, pretty happy with it


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Uh oh, has your thread been hijacked and turned into the OBS Ford thread. Sorry if I had something to do with it, but it'll be a good thread if so.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

No problem at all- Post pics of your OBS Fords, projects, upgrades. Makes a good thread.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

nickv13412;773126 said:


> Well i did my math...getting a bit over 15 MPG, a majority of it around town with some idling in there, im not exactly easy on the skinny pedal either, pretty happy with it


Do you still have a cat on the exhaust? 4:10's?


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

right now im restoring a 1993 f-250 4x4 reg cab long bed 5.8l 351 e4od started the tear down when the truck hit 160,00 miles on its original motor, trans, rear end transfer case and pretty much everything else. i am going to look for a old pic of it before the tear down and post it.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

found some. i bought this truck with cash when i was still 15 years old. $4500 hard earn dollers. then i bought a used 8ft western off this site for $800. cant wait to have it done

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=27083


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

well if we're posting OBS ford projects here's my project same as yours, new bed. and 350 front leaf springs soon  here's the bed and one from this winter with the old bumper. hit a deer


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

FordFisherman;773455 said:


> Do you still have a cat on the exhaust? 4:10's?


3:55s, no cat, 4" with a muffler.

Stock air filter that i havent changed in far too long, so I predict that it will go up when its got some more flow. These numbers are with some serious stop and go driving, not too mention the truck idles for 20 min every morning before I leave. I think once i put in the new intake and the DP Tuner in the numbers will definitely go up.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

My new bed sides got delivered tonight from LMC Truck- Going to the welder tomorrow AM. Plow is getting blasted and then its off too the powdercoater.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck welding the new sides in. Let me know how you make out, that may be the route i take if i cant find a bed for a decent price.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

JD - Don't bother fixing up that truck. Just give it to me and I'll take care of it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

affekonig;773663 said:


> JD - Don't bother fixing up that truck. Just give it to me and I'll take care of it.


No, he's got to fix her all up, THEN give it to ME! I want the work done before the present is given.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

haha i don't think i'll be letting this truck go for awhile. sorry fordfisherman not trying to high jack your thread. How hard is it going to be to put new bed sides on? Also are you going to put the trim back on the bed sides when there on? thanks good luck with your project!

nick


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Got the sides cut off, and going to fab up some wheelhouse patches. Going to replace the trim on the wheelwells and reuse the side trim pieces. I removed the old ones by heating up a putty knife and slicing between the body and trim. Some double sided tape should hold them on. BTW, I have a set of Euro taillights to trade if anyone wants to swap for good condition originals....


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

New bed sides are on; tailgate should be delivered today (again). Paint is scheduled for the 13th.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Are you painting the entire truck or just the bed? How much is paint going to run you?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to paint just the bed for now. In the next year or two I plan on replacing the doors and fenders and then I'll paint the front. They aren't too bad now but will need replacing eventually. The paint for the bed is going to be $500 for a basecoat clearcoat. I ordered the tailgate pre-painted for $247 delivered ( one showed up damaged and the new one has a run in the clearcoat):realmad: But nothing that can't be fixed.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Taigate installed....


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

looking good keep us updated


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Sweet. looks good. How hard was it to weld on those bed sides? looks great, keep this thread going.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hardest part was handing over the 8 benjamins.... Got a friend of a friend to do weld em on. Patched the wheelhouses too. Nice having steel instead of that nasty rust. Paint is next, then new diamond plate bed rail caps, tail lights ( I need a set if anybody has em) wheel moldings. Still waiting on the blaster with the plow, but I told him I wasn't in a rush.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool. ya the bed sides are pretty expensive, that's why i just bought a rust free bed. looks great. have you had any trouble with rust on the cab? Mine started a little on the drivers side front fender:crying: Definitely keep us up with the project!


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Just bought this friday auction special. They call me mellow yellow


----------



## Lakewlc (Mar 12, 2009)

did you paint it?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I post some pics next week- Need to install the bed rails and tool box, chrome wheel moldings.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the "old school" 80-86 tail lights! IMO it gives it a bit more style.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

linycctitan;778380 said:


> I like the "old school" 80-86 tail lights! IMO it gives it a bit more style.


they look alot better then those ricer altezzas he had on there.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL- The Ricer Altezzas are for sale if they fit on your Dodgepayup. OEM taillights are installed and paint is done but I have to put her back together before I snap some pics and all this rain isn't helping.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Put her back together*

Finally got the truck back together after paint. Still waiting for the plow to be powdercoated and then I'll put her back together and snap a few more pics. Its been a fun project so far and I appreciate everybody's input.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Well done I love that body style and a reg cab is just a plus in my book !!! You have a very good looking truck their and it's great to see it all done. Can't wait to see it with a shiny plow !!!


Good luck , shaun


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

WOW that looks great,good job.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks great now sell it to me


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow looks great! Man i'm jealous now i want my bed to be done. Looks amazing! did you do anything to the rims? They look pretty nice. Were you going to leave off the 4x4 decal? again looks great.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I used Busch's aluminum polish on the rims; it works great especially on diamond plate. Still on the fence with the decals. Saw a truck once that someone had scratched in "=16 " after 4x4. My sons are 6 and 8 so I could picture them practicing their math facts on dad's truck LOL.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

FordFisherman;778688 said:


> I used Busch's aluminum polish on the rims; it works great especially on diamond plate.


That stuff is great. I use it on my stainless exhaust tips and diamond plate. Love it.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like i have some work to do. I want mine looking that nice. Good work!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

If I was to sell the truck,(considering it) how much do you think its worth? She has 219K but you can see the shape she's in; for a 7.3 thats been cared for thats not alot of miles.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Well i'm sure not much But i'm sure we could work something out 

No idea how much it'd be worth but it's an amazing looking truck. You did a great job on the bed, good luck with what ever you decide to do!


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

I'd say a nice condition OBS PSD auto with 219,000 is worth about 5500-6500. Too bad I'm not in the market, I already have 2 OBS's myself

1997 F-250 PSD 4x4 5 speed extended cab Short bed, 175,000 miles, paid 3800 for it. It was kinda rusty. This truck is in the shop getting fixed up and painted as we speak.

1995 F-350 PSD 4x4 5 speed regullar cab SRW flatbed, 280,000 miles, paid 3200 for it. It is not too bad on the rust.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

That looks awesome, cant wait to get mine all done.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks- Still waiting for the blade and then I'll post some final pics.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

here's my 1996 F350. looks the same as yours, except mine is the bare bones XL package (no chrome or power options)


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice truck- How do you like those tires in the snow?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks, i just got the truck about a month ago. i've done front axle hub bearings, U joints, ball joints, brakes, rear axle hub bearings, brakes, and driveshaft u joints. next is an all new exhaust including headers.

the truck came with the original steel rims with brand new cooper 235 85 16 snows. but i have a set of 235 85's with studs that i just bought last year that i ran on my soon to be retired 86 F250. 

the tires on the truck now are 33x12.50. i like the looks of them, but plowing with wide tires sucks. the factory 235 85 16 size is the best on these trucks for plowing.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Finally got the plow back- Under the rust was....more rust...:crying: Couple of spots were right thru, but welding wasn't in the budget. So on went the powdercoat. Overall, for what this truck will be used for I'm pretty happy with the results. The hardest part of the whole deal was drawing the line on how far to take it.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's a few more....Total out of pocket cost (with the $ from the accident and a $500 40th B-day gift from my wife figured in) was around $1500 ($3600) for the truck and plow. Still cheaper than new but just not as nice. Have a good summer everyone and thanks to [email protected], Crash395 and RepoMan207 and everyone else for all your help and input.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks good. Put it up for sale and I'll have an excuse to take a trip east.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I guess I am going to be critical. If you hadn't spent money on the new expensive lights and replacement stickers you would have had money int he budget for welding.

I just never understand the people who slap a coat of paint on a rotting house.

With that said, I think the TRUCK, looks really good for what you started with and put into it.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks awesome. Now it just needs a set of 4-5" bull hauler stacks! That truck is AMAZING. Great work.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

That truck is way to clean looking to put stacks on.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

how much was just the powercoating?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

fordboy;781325 said:


> how much was just the powercoating?


Powdercoat was $600, but the guy hemmed and hawwed that it should be a thousand,too much work, blah blah blah. Sandblasting was 4 bills.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

FordFisherman;781308 said:


> Still cheaper than new but just not as nice


Not as nice? Are you kidding me? Truck and plow look great. I feel like I'm looking at pics from '96. Congrats on a great rehab of my favorite truck in the world. Good luck with it next season!payup


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

holy cow that truck is coming out nice and the plow wow that thing looking new lol i may have u redo my MM2 lol


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I just have to get in another "nice job post" because that truck is SO worth it!:bluebounc


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

farmerkev;781318 said:


> Now it just needs a set of 4-5" bull hauler stacks!


No, it really doesn't. Stacks especially bull haulers would kill that truck. And 4" would look pretty weird I think. That truck is best with standard exit behind the rear tire.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I agree I never liked the look of stacks coming up through the bed. It's like your trying to be obnoxious. I compare it to the huge rear wings on front wheel drive Civics etc., what's the point?

They look good on cab and chassis. I had a single stack coming up the front passenger side on my 97 flatbed dump dually. I got many positive comments from people on the look and sound. 

Been thinking about doing the same on my current dump but would not do it on my pickup


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

farmerkev;781318 said:


> Looks awesome. Now it just needs a set of 4-5" bull hauler stacks! That truck is AMAZING. Great work.


What the hell is a "bull hauler"????????????


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

cretebaby;781364 said:


> What the hell is a "bull hauler"????????????


Bull hauler stacks have a longer turnout. I personally think the truck looks awesome as it sits and wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. Now I need to find another project to keep busy till the snow flies....


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

That is a damn nice truck...


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

You had asked what you thought you could sell it for. The plusses are the Diesel, the rehab and the XLT Trim. (I dont know what the interior looks like but Im guessing it's nice) The minus is the mileage. based upon what I saw them going for on Ebay (and I was actively bidding on trucks like that) I would say it should bring in between 5 and 6k as is with the plow. Maybe more on Bargain news if you sell it in October when guys around us are looking for plow trucks...


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

Did you need to do anything with the frame? Mine had a nasty crack that was an 800 dollar welding job.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Jaspell;787946 said:


> You had asked what you thought you could sell it for. The plusses are the Diesel, the rehab and the XLT Trim. (I dont know what the interior looks like but Im guessing it's nice) The minus is the mileage. based upon what I saw them going for on Ebay (and I was actively bidding on trucks like that) I would say it should bring in between 5 and 6k as is with the plow. Maybe more on Bargain news if you sell it in October when guys around us are looking for plow trucks...


I thought about it till he told me he was looking to get $8500 or BO. thats too high IMHO for a high miliage truck.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Jaspell;787976 said:


> Did you need to do anything with the frame? Mine had a nasty crack that was an 800 dollar welding job.


Sorry- have not looked at this thread in a while. Frame is good- no issues. Goldpro- That was just an asking price, but I really don't want to sell it. For the 7.3 220K is not considered high mileage by people that know the motors since they regularly go 400K with regular maintenance. The 95 you're offering 2K for in the used equip. section will end up costing you more if you rehab it than what I would have taken for mine at the time IMHO.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

nice striper!!! and nice truck!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

*coolant filter*

Installed a coolant filter today, supposed to extend the life of the cooling components by removing the casting sand from the engine. Was a pretty easy install. Fabbed up a bracket from some leftover diamond plate, plumbed the unit and attached it using the bolts for the alternator. Utilized the plug on the side of the water pump for the input and the overflow for the output. I'll post pics of the filter opened up after 3K miles.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that install cant get much easier than that. how much did that kit run you and were did you get it? i like to put one on my 97.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I absolutely love this truck.. Ohh and not that it is for sale but out here $8500 for that truck would be a steal ;-)


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

sno commander;1072413 said:


> that install cant get much easier than that. how much did that kit run you and were did you get it? i like to put one on my 97.


Dieselsite.com for the kit, pretty straightforward install, waiting on the shut-off valves so I can shorten warm up time in the winter.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

M&M Services;1072425 said:


> I absolutely love this truck.. Ohh and not that it is for sale but out here $8500 for that truck would be a steal ;-)


LOL, yeah I just threw that number out there way back when with the thought of all the time and $$ I spent but like you said its not for sale right now...Your not gonna put a plow on that sweet new ride you got, are you? That truck should be parked in a nice warm garage when the snow flies. Still waiting on those undercarriage pics...


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Flipper;781314 said:


> I guess I am going to be critical. If you hadn't spent money on the new expensive lights and replacement stickers you would have had money int he budget for welding.
> 
> I just never understand the people who slap a coat of paint on a rotting house.
> 
> With that said, I think the TRUCK, looks really good for what you started with and put into it.


Flip-
Somehow I missed your post back when I had the plow done. The 3 pinholes in the moldboard didn't justify welding and all the rust was removed with the sandblasting. The old lights were dim and the Intensifires work incredibly well, money well spent. The decals were 10 bucks. I've never painted over a rotted anything.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

FordFisherman;1073171 said:


> LOL, yeah I just threw that number out there way back when with the thought of all the time and $$ I spent but like you said its not for sale right now...Your not gonna put a plow on that sweet new ride you got, are you? That truck should be parked in a nice warm garage when the snow flies. Still waiting on those undercarriage pics...


Pics will be up today! And I have decided.. NO plow LOL!! She will not see much use if any at all this winter. I absolutely love what you did with your 96! It is a very nice truck!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to be re


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to be replacing the core support, fenders, cab corners and coat the frame with por-15 over the next few months. Will post pics as I go.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

glad to see you still have the truck. i remember this thread from way back when..... got any updated pics?

i went through some of the same work you did with my '96 - here's the thread with some pics you may find helpful (if you haven't seen it already).

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106

the OBS Ford's are just about as good as it gets for a plow/work truck. i'd take a clean example over a newer truck anyday. well worth the effort to keep them in good shape.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

You did a great job on your truck, I hope mine will come out that nice. Need this weather to break so I can start working on it.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing pics of your work on it. Bring on spring!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Pulled the engine, replaced the oil pan, new exhaust manifolds, up pipes, hoses, fuel lines. Lots of fun flipping that beast upside down. Painted the engine with the Motor Coater system from KBS. Pretty nice paint system, am very happy with the results. 
Cleaned and treated the front frame and used Por 15 black. Replaced the core support with a nice rust free part from Nevada and new bushings from Energy Suspension. 
Also replaced the front fenders, and installed new cab corners using 3M panel bonding adhesive. That stuff is great! Have lots of pics but how do I upload from my phone?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/rtangler/?action=view&current=image_zps6b8d06b9.jpg


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/rtangler/?action=view&current=image_zpsc729282b.jpg


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/rtangler/?action=view&current=image_zpsf7b48001.jpg


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/rtangler/?action=view&current=image_zpsb38787c6.jpg


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/rtangler/?action=view&current=image_zpsdee7a887.jpg


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Not working i dunno


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's most of 'em for ya FordFisherman


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is my 1975 f100 highboy. Just got it this summer. This picture is from this last Strom we had, we used it to go out and feed the mules.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks
howd u do that i missed that class lol got lots more pics


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

image_zpsa26ad9f1.jpg


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

You were close. Take the photobucket links, and do it like this.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Ha now i got it


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Will post more finished pics soon


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey man - can't sleep so read entire thread from to back. Amazing work. I just got that 02 F-350 and am starting to whittle away at it. Amazing work! I'm no wear near you're skill level, but will make a go at it. Looks like you have an entire shop set-up. Awesome. Great work!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

FordFisherman;1072238 said:


> Installed a coolant filter today, supposed to extend the life of the cooling components by removing the casting sand from the engine. Was a pretty easy install. Fabbed up a bracket from some leftover diamond plate, plumbed the unit and attached it using the bolts for the alternator. Utilized the plug on the side of the water pump for the input and the overflow for the output. I'll post pics of the filter opened up after 3K miles.


Can you get to the canister to change it? Looks tight...assuming you just screw it off and put new one in or no?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah its tight but it comes off and on ok.
Dont have a real shop set up, just basic tools. Was a fun project and not really that difficult. Hopefully wont have to worry about rust for a few years.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Really nice truck and glad to see your showing it some love.


----------



## UnitedInc (Sep 19, 2011)

DareDog;767680 said:


> Rust....had a 83 ford box floor rusted right out had plywood in it as a bed, easy to work on back of the truck just lifted the plywood up lol


lmao! Pure Awesome!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to install new wheel opening moldings and diamond plate mudflaps then shes ready for the next 260K.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

thats a nice truck sweet ride. i just did my valve covers was gonna do the oil pan but i dont have enough time so next spring hopefully


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Got the wheel opening trims and mudflaps on


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Nice job on the truck..always loved that style


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks
Wont be long till the snow flies...


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

looks great. nice job. personally i would have left the stock amber front marker lights instead of going with clear.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

linckeil;1837266 said:


> looks great. nice job. personally i would have left the stock amber front marker lights instead of going with clear.


Thanks. I like the clear with the amber bulbs myself. Hows the Por 15 holding up on your frame?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## 1996f250460plow (Nov 8, 2011)

Truck looks great. Where did you get the clear headlights from?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks
Got em off ebay


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Very well done - was fun watching it - hope mine yes good!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

No snow yet and I'm kinda bored so I thought id update the thread.
Truck has held up well- currently 296K on the odometer.
Had the trans rebuilt at the beginning of last snow season. Various front end parts and all new brakes and she keeps chugging along.
Little bit of rust here and there starting on some of the replacement panels but it's all part of the snow game I guess. Good luck to all this season


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

My '97 has about 90k on it, still has the original clutch and rust isn't an issue in the west.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Just went through your thread, very nice to see you restore the truck and use it! I love the silver. Dont let the rust get ahead of you, because itll turn into my 95 truck in a hurry. It needs so much work because I let it go too far.

These old trucks last forever if you keep taking care of them!


----------

